# Expectations



## Tito823 (Nov 5, 2016)

hey all,

I'm new to the forum but after reading this and others I see people actually hate working for Uber. My suggestion is quit. Or maybe realize that as an employee Uber doesn't care about your car or gas or bills. 

So let's look at Uber. Does hourly pay matter? Not really. Uber is the first job most of us have ever had that says you can just work all week. Yes they have a max but it's 14hrs before a break. So what if you needed to make $1000 a week and averaged $20 an hour? We that's 50 hours. But if you average $10 then it's 100. 

Have realistic expectations and don't get mad when not making enough. Just work more. 

I hope everyone does well but getting mad at the pay is crazy. I make $150+ a day on average without tips and mileage. I drive 300-400 miles a day. That's great money.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've driven for 12 hours at most and never came close to 400 miles. How many hours are you putting in for that great $150? Can't be too low, not when you're logging 400 mile....

... People complain. We complin bout our 9-5s. Some complain about working at a desk. One complain working in the hot sun with no a.c. it hymn nature to complain about less than ideal situtions. An internet forum is not immune to that concept.


----------



## Tito823 (Nov 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I've driven for 12 hours at most and never came close to 400 miles. How many hours are you putting in for that great $150? Can't be too low, not when you're logging 400 mile....
> 
> ... People complain. We complin bout our 9-5s. Some complain about working at a desk. One complain working in the hot sun with no a.c. it hymn nature to complain about less than ideal situtions. An internet forum is not immune to that concept.


I drove 38 hours this week and over 1600 miles.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tito823 said:


> I drove 38 hours this week and over 1600 miles.


Holy sheet. Are all your pickups 50 mil trips? That's averaging 42 miles every hour....


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow! You guys are soooooooooo much busier than I am. And richer, too!


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry that is not great money, take out your gas and you are closer to $120, I have had driving jobs that were straight driving for 400 miles a night in mostly rural areas and that took approximately 8 hours, so with pickup and drop offs in any kind of city traffic you have to be working at least 12 hours a day. So you are making $120 a day or $10 an hour, and that is before all your hidden but very real long term costs. Sorry but that is not great money, in fact that is terrible money and the fact that you are willing to do it for 12-14 hours a day to make it only makes you look bad.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Tito823 said:


> hey all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but after reading this and others I see people actually hate working for Uber. My suggestion is quit. Or maybe realize that as an employee Uber doesn't care about your car or gas or bills.
> 
> ...


I'm failing to see what the point of your post is. $150/day is great money? So many things in your post have me scratching my head. You don't think that hourly pay matters? Good lord. Would you say that for a job you applied for? you failed to mention how many hours you drive to get that "great money". 300-400 miles for $150 is horrible in my opinion.

so how many hours are you driving a day to get $150 with 300-400 miles? The math doesn't work out in your favor regardless.

And also... we are NOT employees. Good grief you are naive


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tito823 said:


> I drove 38 hours this week and over 1600 miles.


So based on your numbers, you made $600 for those miles. Unless you're driving a prius, you spent $180 in fuel at $2.29 (lowest in my area, do t know where you are) and if your pulling 1600 miles a week, you'll need two oil changes a month. You're barely making $9 an hour to drive coast to coast every month....


----------

